# Pca



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Guys!

It's PCA time again,,,,, The Greatest Poodle Show on Earth!

I was wondering who is planning to attend this year? If you are showing or spectating? Participating in any of the various performance activities? Entering the color matches? Anything I am missing???

I will not be able to participate in the Apricot Red match this year. I will not even be able to arrive at PCA until LATE Wednesday night.

If you are going please look me up! I plan to watch some on Thursday and then get my boy ready to show on Friday!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Have fun! I will be there in spirit since it is too far for me to go at a time very close to the end of the semester. I will have to retire or PCA will have to come back east before I can go again.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I won't be there but a small pale blue beaded shawlette I knitted will be as part of the Columbine Poodle Club raffle basket. Would love to hear what folks think of it as I am always uncertain how hand made items will go over.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh, how I wish I could be there! Those of you who are going, please post comments and pictures.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Totally on my bucket list and I was "thissssss close" because I have a dear friend 45 mins from the MD. venue and they moved it...dang it! One day. I know I will be goosebumps from head to toe the entire time I am there. Good luck with your boy.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you. You really need to come one day, PCA is truly amazing, the people, the vendors, the dogs. There is ano energy there that you will never experience anywhere else!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Farleysd I will be there!! There is a large group that I am going with (I think 9 of us) from around Utah. Most of us will be spectating! Can’t wait ? Would love to say hello if I can find you there!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Chilchillafuzzy;

I should be easy to find. I will not be there on Wednesday, but I will be there on Thursday and showing on Friday. I will have a large apricot standard. For the past 30 years my poodles have been on the smaller side of average, females normally 21 or 22 inches and my boys 23 or 24 inches,, then all of a sudden I have a 27 inch boy!!! What a surprise. 

Eager go meet you.


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll be there! We are arriving on Sunday and staying on site through the week. We splurged and got ringside grooming so we'll be right in the middle of the action. I'll have my big cream boy in both parades and performance sweeps and my black puppy in AOH. Am so excited (and nervous).

Kirsten

GCH U-CH UR02 Musique Moonlight Concerto CD PCD BN RA CGC SPOT-ON
Musique Moonlight Tango


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Kristen, make sure you look md up.

Terry


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Also wanted to remind anyone who will be at PCA in the beginning of the week to visit the color matches and support our poodles of color. The silver match and the Apricot/ Red Poodle matches will be held on Monday. I'm sorry I will not be able to attend!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh darn it we will not be there for Monday but I would have loved to have been able to see the color matches! I will definitely be watching out for you and your big boy Farleysd!!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Did anyone here on the forum do videos at PCA? The "official" ones are horribly expensive.

More Importantly - did anyone on the forum get a placement at PCA?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

kjgendreau said:


> I'll be there! We are arriving on Sunday and staying on site through the week. We splurged and got ringside grooming so we'll be right in the middle of the action. I'll have my big cream boy in both parades and performance sweeps and my black puppy in AOH. Am so excited (and nervous).
> 
> Kirsten
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS on your win with your puppy! (saw it on your FB page!) She is lovely!

I also see you have a litter due and you know how much we adore puppy pictures......hint hint hahaha!
You have beautiful dogs, you should share some of them with us in 'showing' thread!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Kirsten was your boy the handsome one in the German trim? I saw a big gorgeous boy in both the performance and parade of champions. I loved him! And I totally forgot that you would have a puppy in AOH! From what Mollymuima said, I’m wondering if she won the class? Would love for you to tell us more!!

Farleysd I *think* I was able to pick out which boy was yours in the specials ring. Was he one of the first ones in the ring? Like near the front of the line up? I was watching out for a very tall boy ? If that was him, he was very very handsome. So sorry I was not able to say hello to you. I don’t know where all the time went and I stayed pretty close to my group so I wouldn’t get lost haha.

CharismaticMillie was there and I met her and some of her dogs. She is just the nicest person ever and also had a huge raffle win that I am extremely jealous of ? Her puppies showed beautifully and Blithe took 4th in a very very large class. It was so fun to watch!

I also said hello to Tabitha from NOLA poodles at the banquet - she is so nice. She showed a gorgeous black boy in the specials ring.

I can’t remember her PF username but for those of you who know Arias mom - she was there with Aria who she showed in specials and Audrey who is Arias puppy and her hubby showed her in AOH and did very well! I got to talk to them and they were so nice!!

Being at PCA was an amazing experience. I am a little (okay actually a lot) sleep deprived but we had a blast meeting new poodle friends and of course watching the show!

Johanna I didn’t get any video on my phone (too full) but my friend got a few short clips of the dog day, I think mostly the puppy classes. If she ever loads them to YouTube or something I will send you the links. After that day we saw signs up saying no phone recording (though I did see lots of people doing it anyways) so we didn’t do it after that.

Oh we also sat next to a lady from Canada who I believe is mysticrealms breeder of Asher. 

I will have to go through pictures and post some here later today or within the next few days!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aria's mom is hunny518.

It sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Aria's mom is hunny518.
> 
> It sounds like a good time was had by all.


Thank you Lily cd re! Not sure why her PF name had escaped me!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Hmm, I didn't know my breeder had gone. I don't believe she had any dogs showing down there, though that's not to say that she wouldn't have gone to mingle and watch.
Glad you had a good time. I'm very sad I couldn't have gone.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Mysticrealm said:


> Hmm, I didn't know my breeder had gone. I don't believe she had any dogs showing down there, though that's not to say that she wouldn't have gone to mingle and watch.
> Glad you had a good time. I'm very sad I couldn't have gone.


Mysticrealm there were two beautiful black littermate bitches there from Canada that the people sitting next to us were there to watch. I can’t remember which class they were in but they were on Friday so they were working towards their am championships still. I didn’t have a catalog so I don’t know their names but my breeder told me that she thought the lady was from Crystalton (probably spelling that wrong) - is that where Asher is from?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

There were a couple Crystalton co bred dogs there but they are more connected to the co breeder (who is also Asher's co breeder) but the co breeder is a male.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Ah I think the co breeder was also there. A guy who said he was not the breeder but they were born at his house? The woman had short silver hair. Not sure if she was your breeder or not but they were very nice. It seemed that they were in a group of about 5 people. The girls they were watching were gorgeous. One of them got a placement in the very large competitive class. I loved her, she was groomed to perfection and so well behaved in the ring.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Hmm, my breeder does have short silver hair (often with a touch of color in her bangs), but I don't know who the guy would be as they would have been born at my breeder's house and her husband is NOT a dog person so I can't imagine he would have gone with her to PCA.
Haha, I'll have to ask her next time I see her if she went to PCA.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I’m sure that was her then! Not sure who the rest of the people were, I wasn’t sitting directly next to them but someone from my group was so I was kind of just listening in on the conversation when I could ?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I saw a couple of dogs that I know listed in the rally results, Jacknic and Safari bred, owned by someone from Springfield, IL. We see each other at rally and obedience venues.

I’d love to see a photo of the Farleys D big boy. I also have a 27-incher out of a smaller litter.


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Kirsten was your boy the handsome one in the German trim? I saw a big gorgeous boy in both the performance and parade of champions. I loved him! And I totally forgot that you would have a puppy in AOH! From what Mollymuima said, I’m wondering if she won the class? Would love for you to tell us more!!


Yep, the big cream boy is my boy Solo. He had a good time coming back out and playing show dog for the week. My boy in AOH had a good time and the judge said he is really nice but he played silly on his down and back. I guess I'd rather have a happy silly boy who loves being a show boy then one who was either scared or a robot. :act-up:

His sister is who won the bitch AOH class. She's a pretty refined and feminine girl. She is owned by her breeder and yes, there is a litter coming due in a few weeks. Check out Musique Standard Poodles FB page for more info. 

Thanks

Kirsten

Solo GCH UCH URO2 Musique Moonlight Concerto CD PCD BN RA CGC
Tango Musique Moonlight Tango


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Here is a photo of my puppy after judging. He is posting a little bit. Oops.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Guys:

PCA was fantastic! Had a great time, wish I could have arrived earlier, but I had to work half a day on Wednesday.

The trip in was long and tiring, we had SO much wind it made the motorhome a bit hard to navigate at times, the wind would actually pick up the front end and move it a few feet into the next lane!

Thank you Kirsten for coming over and introducing yourself and husband to me. It was a true pleasure meeting you. Funny we have a friend in common. Jill was a member of the Greater Pittsburgh Poodle Club when she was vet in Pittsburgh, we miss having her as a part of our poodle family.

Chinchillafuzzy you are correct, I was the third person in the front of the specials line! Tabatha was behind me and Susie Osburn's red boy (also co-owned with Tabatha and Jan) was behind Tabatha. There were only 4 red or apricot specials at PCA this year. It was not a great year for color, but we did not expect it to be. The judge hardly gave us a second look. I was just very pleased with my boy. Santiago showed very well, I overjoyed that he was still able to glide around that ring, head up, showing his reach and drive, despite MY restricted ability in movement.

Even after breeding and exhibiting poodles for 30 years, I still find the electricity at PCA exciting. I guess we have another 11 months and 3 weeks to count down for next year!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Kirsten lovely picture of you and your boy! Congratulations on his sisters big win! And he is so handsome, I’m sure his show career will go quickly!

Farleysd I saw a great picture of you guys on fb. Someone has posted a whole album of beautiful photos, not sure if you saw that. I also snapped a picture of you with my phone that I would be happy to post here if you would like me to. It isn’t the greatest because my phone doesn’t have a great camera and I was a little ways away. But I was certain that it was you and wanted to snag a photo for you!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Chinchillafuzzy! I am not on Facebook, so I have not seen the picture. I am hoping that the official photographer took some good pictures, and I HAVE TO LEARN how to post the pictures!!!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Farleysd I will post a small screenshot of the photo on FB. It was taken by Susan Saynay Wilson (for anyone wanting to see the most beautiful pictures from PCA, check out her fb page!)

I will also post the phone pictures (which aren’t good quality, sorry!) I got of you guys setting up for the judge. Glad I was right about who I thought was you ?!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

FARLEYSD...............................Your Boy Santiago is scrumptious!!!!!! Arreau's Pearl is my weakness and now your boy Santiago will join her in my dreams! I wonder what their litter would look like........ Hahaha!!! Dream on ......


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

I got this photo from the official photographer. Hubby took Solo in Parade and this is probably the best picture I have of Solo EVER. :act-up:

Kirsten 

Solo: GCH UCH URO2 Musique Moonlight Concerto CD PCD BN RA CGC SPOT-ON
Tango: Musique Moonlight Tango


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Very Beautiful Kristin!


----------

